# Έλα που...



## Theseus (Jul 16, 2018)

Σε αυτούς τους στίχους από το τραγούδι της Νατάσας Θεοδωρίδου, τι σημαίνει στα αγγλικά η φράση «έλα που»;

*Έλα που* φοβάμαι φοβάμαι
έλα που δεν ξέρω πώς να ησυχάσω
έλα που δεν βλέπω πώς να προχωρήσω
έλα που δεν νιώθω τι να πάρω τι ν’αφήσω
έλα που δεν ξέρω πώς να ξεκολλήσω
έλα που δεν θέλω κάποιον άλλον ν’αγαπήσω

Συνάντησα επίσης τη φράση «έλα όμως που» σε αυτό το κρητικό ανέκδοτο:

 Μια μέρα του καλοκαιριού ένας Iταλός τουρίστας στην Κρήτη κοζάρει μια συκιά με κάτι μεγάλα και ζουμερά σύκα. Δράτεται λοιπόν της ευκαιρίας και σκαρφαλώνει σ' ένα κλαδί της για να κόψει μερικά. *Έλα όμως που* ο Θεός αγαπάει μεν τον κλέφτη, αλλά αγαπάει και τον νοικοκοίρη. Νά σου λοιπόν ο μπαρμπα-Μανούσος και αρχίζει να του φωνάζει: «Κατέβα κάτω μωρέ, διάολε τσ' αποπολειφάδι σου!». Ο Iταλός όμως με τα walkman στα αυτιά, δεν άκουγε τίποτα. «Δεν ακούς μωρέ;» του λέει ο μπάρμπας και μπροστά στον κίνδυνο να του ρημάξει το δέντρο του ο κλεφτοσυκάς, του χώνει μια με τη μαγκούρα και τον γκρεμίζει καταής. Σκάει κάτω με δύναμη ο καημένος ο Ιταλός και ημιλυπόθυμος ψελίζει: «Aqua!Aqua!» Και τότε ο μπαρμπα-Μανούσος του αποκρίνεται: «Αφού άκουες μωρέ, γιάντα δεν κατέβαινες;»

Πρέπει να σημαίνει στη δεύτερη περίπτωση κάτι σαν "of course God loves the fig-thief but He also loves the man of the house". Μα στις πρώτες σημαίνει "of course" δηλ. "Of course I am afraid, I am afraid"......'


----------



## SBE (Jul 16, 2018)

Έλα που...= however
It is an expression that introduces a contrasting statement.


----------



## Earion (Jul 17, 2018)

Think of the idiom as an extremely shortened form for "Given that...", "Having taken into consideration that..."


----------



## Theseus (Jul 17, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Jul 17, 2018)

*Έλα που* δεν μπορώ 
πλέον ν’ αντισταθώ
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]σ’ αυτό το Gucci φόρεμα που φοράς[/FONT]
και στο ρυθμό που απόψε βράδυ το κορμί σου κουνάς.


----------



## Themis (Jul 17, 2018)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*έλα που... | µα έλα που... | έλα όµως που... | αµ έλα που...* δηλώνει αντίθεση προς τα συµφραζόµενα: _ήταν σπουδαία ευκαιρία τότε, έλα όµως που δεν είχα µυαλό να την αρπάξω!_

*αµ έλα που...* (εµφατ. τού *έλα που...*) για να δηλωθεί ότι αυτό που αναφέρεται πρώτο προσκρούει σε αυτό που ακολουθεί: _µετά από λίγες µέρες άλλαξε γνώµη και του είπε να µην πουλήσει το κτήµα- ~ εκείνος το είχε ήδη πουλήσει _|| _ο βουλευτής αντιλαµβανόταν πως το σωστό ήταν να πάρει θέση κατά τού επιχειρηµατία ~ αυτός τον είχε υποστηρίξει προεκλογικά και ο βουλευτής δεν ήθελε τώρα να του πάει κόντρα!_

Στο ΜΗΛΝΕΓ:
*Μα/ Αλλά έλα (πάλι) που* για την έκφραση αντίρρησης ή προσκόμματος, που εγείρεται σε σχέση με τα προηγούμενα και μετριάζει αυτό που εκφράζει η προηγούμενη πρόταση· λέγεται επιφωνηματικά λόγω της προστακτικής.

Χρήσεις: 
_Είχε άδικο, μα έλα (πάλι) που τον υποστήριζε ο τύπος!_ 
_Ήταν καλό παιδί, μα έλα που δεν είχε καθόλου αυτοπεποίθηση!_ 
_Ήταν πολύ κοντά, μα έλα (πάλι) που δεν μπορούσε καθόλου να σύρει τα πόδια της!_ 
_Ήταν όλα έτοιμα για τη δεξίωση, αλλά έλα που δεν εμφανίστηκαν δύο από τους αρχηγούς κομμάτων!_ 
_Είχαν συμφωνήσει για όλες τις λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης, αλλά έλα που λογάριαζαν χωρίς τον ξενοδόχο!_ (= αλλά απεδείχθη ότι...· το «ότι» είναι ειδικό) 
_Θέλω να αγοράσω ένα σπίτι, αλλά έλα που είμαι άφραγκος!_ (= αλλά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι....· το «ότι» είναι ειδικό)

Συνοψίζοντας: Όταν προηγείται κάτι, = _όμως _| _αλλά _|_Ναι, αλλά_. Ειδική περίπτωση σε επιφωνηματική φράση (αν ειναι σωστή αυτή η ορολογία!), = _σιγά μην (πιστέψουμε ότι)_ | _μη μας πεις ότι_ (π.χ. _Έλα που δεν θες! Έλα που δεν σ' αρέσει!_).
Όταν δεν προηγείται κάτι, = _το πρόβλημα/ζήτημα/θέμα είναι ότι_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2018)

...
Και από το ΛΚΝ:

*έλα:* [...]* 2α.* σε εκφράσεις που εισάγουν παρατήρηση η οποία δηλώνει πως ό,τι ειπώθηκε προηγουμένως είναι ή ήταν κάπως δύσκολο ή αδύνατο:_* έλα όμως που / όμως έλα που / μα έλα που / αλλά έλα που / έλα (μου) ντε*_: _Ήθελα, μα έλα που δεν μπορούσα. Έπρεπε να υποχωρήσω· μα έλα που θα με έλεγαν δειλό. Kαλό είναι το σπίτι, μα έλα που δε μας χωράει. 
_*β. *(επιφωνηματικά, με μόρια, συνδέσμους, επιρρήματα κτλ.) για δήλωση έκπληξης, δυσπιστίας, ένστασης στα λεγόμενα από συνομιλητή: _έλα (τώρα) που / έλα (δα) που_: _έλα τώρα που δεν το θες· αφού σ' αρέσει. Έλα μπράβο. _ΦΡ _Έλα Xριστέ και Παναγιά, _για δήλωση έντονης έκπληξης· ΣYN ΦΡ _Kύριε ελέησον, Kύριε των δυνάμεων. Έλα ντε*.
_
*ντε*: [...] *β.*_ άντε ντε / έλα ντε /* έλα μου ντε*_, δηλώνει ότι συμμερίζεται τη λαχτάρα, την απορία ή το θαυμασμό του συνομιλητή του: _Kαλά θα ήταν να πετύχει στις εξετάσεις. - Έλα ντε! Aπορώ πού βρήκαν τόσα λεφτά. - Έλα ντε, _(πού τα βρήκαν), πραγματικά αυτό λέω κι εγώ._ Πώς ζουν με τόσο λίγα χρήματα; - Άντε ντε! _


----------



## Theseus (Jul 17, 2018)

Θεγξ. 'Μάνε, για το συνολική, λεπτομερή και σχεδόν διεξοδική, επεξεργασία του ιδιώματος 'έλα που'.:) Άρα στο τραγούδι που του αναφέρεται ο Ζαζ 'έλα που' σημαίνει 'το πρόβλημα είναι':-

The trouble is, I can't resist
this Gucci dress that you are wearing
and the rhythm you're shaking your body to tonight. 

Αλήθεια, μου αρέσει πολύ αυτό το τραγούδι του Γιώργου Μαζονάκη, αν και είναι αρκετά μακρύ, είναι και γεμάτο χρήσιμες εκφράσεις. :clap:


----------



## SBE (Jul 18, 2018)

Θησέα, πήγες πλέον απο τον Θεοδωράκη στον Μαζωνάκη.


----------



## pontios (Jul 18, 2018)

Earion said:


> Think of the idiom as an extremely shortened form for "Given that...", "Having taken into consideration that..."



Maybe we can look for an equivalent idiom ... (i.e., an idiom that works/functions similarly)?
"All well and good" but I also thought of "mind you", mind you. ;) (where "all well and good but" = "mind you"). 

έλα που δεν ξέρω πώς να ησυχάσω = "Mind you" I don't know how to calm down/keep quiet.
έλα που δεν βλέπω πώς να προχωρήσω = "All well and good but" I don't know how to proceed/continue (or Mind you, I don't 
know how to proceed).


----------



## Theseus (Jul 18, 2018)

Θεγξ, Πόντιε. Ζητώ συγνώμη από τον Θέμη που μου έδωσε το άλλο μακρύ άρθρο με τη μεγάλη βοήθεια αναφορικά με το ιδίωμα 'έλα που'... Το μπέρδεψα κατά λάθος με εκείνο του Δαεμάνου. 
Όχι, SBE. Δεν μετέβην από τον άπαιχτο Μίκη στον Μαζωνάκη. Φταίει ο Ζαζ! :):)


----------

